# anyone had a BFN then a BFP from the same batch??



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

Im about to start  FET for my remaining 2 frozen blasts and im wondering if anyone has had failed cycles and still got a BFP from the same batch?? Ive had one fresh and 2 frozen blasts transfered so far but nothing. i am going to have acupuncture this time (figure i can take all the help i can)

please someone give me a good story!!


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

Would love to hear some stories too. Following your same schedule this year Karen. Hopefully our goodies are still there waiting for us and so far the others have just looked good, but weren't.

What grade are your blasts? I have 3 x day 3 left. All grade 2 - two of them are 8-cell and one of them is 5-cell.


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

theyre both BB's hun. cantremember the numbers tho!!

My first was a hatching AA and my second 2 were AB's. the clinic tell me that the ones i have left are perfectly good and they see no reason why they shouldnt work.  im starting to think the look of the embryo has little to do with how good they are!! 

lets hope we mirror each other this cycle but both have a positive outcome eh??

Has anyone got a story for us??


----------



## annieline (Sep 14, 2008)

It's true though - visually they can't see any of the genetics. A friend of mine recently had pgd where they do genetic testing on blastocysts. It turns out that the best looking and biggest at day 3 were discarded after pgd due to chromosomal abnormalities. That's not to say that's always the case, but it is something to think about.

Praying that our good ones are still there. 

Will you be doing another fresh cycle if this doesn't work? Not that it won't of course!  
A x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi

I had a fresh ICSI cycle in 2005 which resulted in BFN.

In Feb 2006 I had a natural FET with my 2 remaining embies (day 3 when they thawed) & I had a BFP which resulted in Sam.

Don't give up    

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Bling1975 (Aug 7, 2009)

I got 10 perfect blasts from our first batch and 3 BFNs and 2 BFPs. 

The fist fresh = BFN
1 FET = BFP (m/c week 7)
2 FET = BFN
3 FET = BFN
(Natural BFP but m/c week 7) 
4 FET = BFP (m/c week 10)

I have three little ones left in the freezer and I hope that with the right medication for recurrent miscarriages we can keep the next one. We will do more immunology testing in the UK this autumn. After three failed attempts with good embies it might be a good idea to run some more tests. But don't give up on your frosties, I am sure they can give you a baby. Good luck.


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

I had a failed cycle in Nov 2007 and managed to get 5 frosties.  William is now almost 10 months old as a result of FET the following February.

Good luck!

Amanda
x


----------



## mg79 (Feb 22, 2005)

I had a failed cycle using FET in Aug 06 and then got pregnant using the same batch in February 07. We have 9 embryos left from that batch and hope to try again soon. I hope we manage to get lucky again.

mg


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

nice to know it can happen, thanks ladies


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the hope.......reading this helps!!!!!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes, fresh cycle - BFN - FET = twins


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Me too, 1st IVF was BFN, 1st FET BFN, 2nd FET BFP and my gorgeous girl is now 2.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

We got 6 grade 1's (day 2's) from our 1st IVF. 2 transferred on fresh cycle and 4 frozen.
1st IVF - BFN 
1st natural FET - thawed 2 embies, both survived - chem pg
2nd natural FET - only 1 of the 2 remaining embies survived - chem pg

Obviously not the "best" result but certainly further than we'd got with the fresh cycle...in fact it's the furthest we've got with any of our fresh cycles (have since had day 3 transfers, assisted hatching and blastocyst transfer)

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi ya,

I had a failed cycle in Dec, had FET in April, now 22 wks pg with twins.

All the best, ladies, hope it works for you


----------



## gbaby2009 (Oct 3, 2008)

We did 1st IVF BFN, FET 1 BFN and FET 2 same batch


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 
really good to hear these stories, I am exactly the same as you Karen- almost even down to embryo grades- and two BFN's so far. 

I've had some immune tests ( am waiting for results) and we're trying again in November- fingers crossed. 3 embies left. 

anyone else who's had similar story with good outcome please post!!

Karen- when is your next try? 
GBaby, Northy- congrats!!
K x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

hi girls!
thats really really positive reading this thread!        
hope i'm going to add to list of bfn then bfp in same batch very soon!     

hi there karen and annieline! xxxxxx     
peg xx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thought id finish this thread off that i started weeks ok

it seems you can get a BFN then a BFP cos i got my first ever this morning!!!!!!! FET really does work


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hooray Hooray!!                  

Just thought I'd put all the celebratory signs I could on. 

That is so cool karen- I'm so happy for you!!

You must be over the moon. 

Kate x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

kate our stories are so similar its unreal!! i hope yours follows mine EXACTLY now!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Me too- that's exactly what I was thinking!! 

One of my DH's colleagues has just announced she's preg and I asked him if it made him feel sad and he sent me the sweetest text, 

"A little bit. But I know it is going to work for us. And when it does it will be amazing."

It made me cry but it is also so true- when it does work it will be amazing-

Hope you are thoroughly enjoying your first officially pregnant day!!

Kate x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

it will be amazing hun and i bet itll happen very very soon


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't, as I've not managed to get to ET stage yet.

However, my friend had to have all (24!) embryos frozen because of OHSS and had a transfer 2 months later resulting in DS.  The following year she had another FET resulting in a BFN, followed by BFP resulting in DD from another FET a few months later, all from the same batch.

It is definitely possible!

Gill x


----------



## peg2 (Feb 25, 2008)

karen !!!!!! thtas fantastic!            
so happy for you! WELL DONE!
keep us posted on our thread need a buddy in oct will you? thanx hun! xxxxxxxx
          ^fairydust 
xxxxxxx
peg xxx


----------



## Northy (Jan 21, 2008)

Karen -       Fab news especially after starting this thread asking for FET success stories. Now you have one of your own! Take care of yourself

All the best to the rest of you ladies doing FET


----------

